# Looking for composers that made music like this examples



## FinnWolfhard20 (Jul 10, 2020)

(Sorry for the poor quality)

I really like this style, but I feel that most of the classic composers' works (with the exception of their most famous pieces) do not sound as pleasant as these pieces to me, many people recommended many composers based on my "complicated taste" and yet I didn't really like the recommendations, I am in a dilemma of wanting to find a composer that makes a type of music that sounds better to me but I never find it

then, I just listen to the hits of famous composers, which is what I like; and the style that I like so much that I see in a few specific songs, I can't find a composer that fits that

(maybe what comes closest to that style are composers who make a soundtrack for films, but still, the only one that pleases me the most and yet not completely, is John Williams, and I tell you that it will not work much to recommend me his influences that I've tried to listen to and I didn't like)

My problem is that I already like a lot of specific music from different composers, as if it were a giant random playlist, and I would like to find a composer that I really like considering all of his work. Or to be less utopian, almost all


----------



## HolstThePhone (Oct 11, 2015)

As you've said you didn't enjoy the influences of John Williams, I'm guessing you've tried Korngold and Holst. If not definitely check them out. These were the composers that came to mind from the examples you gave.

Micheal Nyman - The Heart asks Pleasure First





Arvo Paert - Spiegel im Spiegel





Max Richter - Mercy





Hopefully these are new suggestions to you and you enjoy them.


----------

